# Feel like I'm so close, but? (pics)



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

Finally starting to feel like I'm making some progress here. I've been using PPS-Pro dosing for 1 month now and need some advice.

Specs:

29G 30W X 12D X 18H
30" Coralife 2 X 65CF (1x65wx1hr --2x65wx7hr -- 1x65wx1hr)
Flourite substrate
Fluval 405
Pressurized CO2
CO2 Drop Checker

Plants that I think I have.

Echinodorus tenellus-Pygmy Chain Sword
Rotala rotundifolia
Marsilea quadrifolia
Anubias Nana
Water Sprite
Dwarf Hairgrass
Cabomba caroliniana
Java Fern
Java Fern Lace
Amazon Sword
Echinodorus ozelot
Cryptocoryne crispatula
Ludwigia ovalis
Pogostemon stellatus broad leaf
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Vallisneria corkscrew
Cryptocoryne parva
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Rotala wallichii 'Long'
Ceratophyllum demursum

Fauna

2 Gouramis
20 Various Tetras
5 Ottos
Couple shrimp
11 Nerite snails
100+ MTS

Water Parameters

PH 6.8
NO3 <5ppm
PO4 5ppm
6dKH
6dGH
CA 24ppm
MG 11ppm
TDS 242ppm

Aside from some minor issue with BGA (easily cleared up) and a persistent ongoing issue with BBA, (can't get rid of) algae hasn't been a big problem.









Full tank shot after light trim of cabomba, hornwort and rotala. Myriophyllum tuberculatum had been doing very well but over past week has lost it's color and stems have begun to rot.









Pogostemon stellatus doing ok except for lack of leaves on lower part of plant as can be seen in tank photo. I expect because of lack of light getting to lower parts of plant.









Echinodorus quadricostatus seems to be growing very well but leaves become transparent.

I feel like I'm so close to getting a good balance here but something just isn't quite right. Can anyone offer any advice to resolve the BBA issue and the problem with transparent leaves? Or any other thoughts or advise. I expect there isn't much that can be done for the Pogostemon leaves.:noidea:

I'm not so much concerned with scaping as I am with learning to get plants to grow properly and maintaining water quality. I'll worry about making it look good after I learn the basics.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Feed your fish more to get some NO3 readings from fish waste and lowering your CO2 levels will also improve the plants.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Just to be contrary, I suppose, I would shoot for more, not less CO2. You didn't say how much you now use, but carbon is the major building block for plant tissue, so an adequate supply of carbon is essential when you have that much light driving the plants to grow fast.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Yes we know how much CO2 is there, casper stated levels of 6 dKH and pH of 6.8, that makes it 30 ppm of CO2. High light with high CO2 drives plant metabolism too fast for the available NO3 at the moment. Lowering CO2 will lower NO3 demand resolving the NO3 deficiency casper is experiencing.


----------



## casper (Aug 17, 2003)

Correct, I calculate CO2 at 29ppm. And my drop checker confirms that. Late in the day I have seen it just begin to turn yellow using properly prepared solution. 

If I cut back CO2 should I also cut back lighting? I don't want algae issues because of to much light. 

Edward, You think increasing feeding as opposed to changing dose will be enough?

I was a little concerned that PO4 at 5ppm might be part of the problem.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
You can change CO2 to 15 ppm without even noticing any changes except happier fish. The substrate you have may be partially responsible for the low NO3, no problem there, plants will find it eventually. Keep your lights as they are, that's fine. Now you can feed your fish and not to worry about messing it up. Your PO4 is high right now, but it will go down when you start feeding more because the increased NO3 will drive plants appetite for more PO4.


----------

